# Freebsd 8.0 does not recognize, 4.11 can identify the hardware device



## sak2000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello:
Please help, ServWorks chipset BCOM 5704 PCI-X bridge on the card is not recognized in FreeBSD8.
The network card in XP and LINUX ROS / FREEBSD 4.11 (6.2 does not recognize) the system can automatically recognize and use
Card in freebsd 4.11 bge driver shown below, and normal in 6.2/7.2/8.0 on to the device is not recognized
INTEL 82540em normally, BCM5704 PCI-X bridge to the GC-SL chipset

`pciconf-lv`show


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00171166 rev=0x32 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'CMIC-SL'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:0:1:      class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00171166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'CMIC-SL'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
em0@pci0:0:2:0: class=0x020000 card=0x002e8086 chip=0x100e8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet Controller (82540EM)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
vgapci0@pci0:0:4:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x89015333 chip=0x89015333 rev=0x16 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'S3 Graphics Co., Ltd'
    device     = 'S3 trio64uv+ for windows xp (pciven_5333dev_8C2E&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_054&74C6)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
isab0@pci0:0:15:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x02011166 chip=0x02011166 rev=0x93 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'CSB5 PCI to ISA Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:15:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x02121166 chip=0x02121166 rev=0x93 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'CSB5 PCI EIDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
ohci0@pci0:0:15:2:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x02201166 chip=0x02201166 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'OpenHCI Compliant USB Controller (OSB4)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hostb2@pci0:0:15:3:     class=0x060000 card=0x02301166 chip=0x02251166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'PCI Bridge (CSB5)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:16:0:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01101166 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'I/O Bridge with Gigabit Ethernet ServerWorks Grand Champion (CIOB-E)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:16:2:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01101166 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ServerWorks (Was: Reliance Computer Corp)'
    device     = 'I/O Bridge with Gigabit Ethernet ServerWorks Grand Champion (CIOB-E)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
```


Annex map is the chipset and device ID information



Urgent, thank you for the


----------



## sossego (Apr 22, 2010)

Run dmesg and grep for any value within 





> INTEL 82540em normally, BCM5704 PCI-X bridge to the GC-SL chipset


. Grep for the same in syslog.
Run apropos and grep for the same values.
what's the output of kldstat from both installations?


----------



## sak2000 (Apr 23, 2010)

BCM5704 dmesg in no other device is identified similar, I tried to insert the array block RTL8139 or LSI 3080X PCI-X card in the motherboard slot, the start time in the BIOS can recognize that, but to enter the system version 6.2 or above FREEBSD can not be identified, and the phenomenon is that all through the PCI-X bus out of the equipment could not be more than 6.2 FREEBSD system identification using the normal

82540EM is PCI 32BIT integrated on the motherboard
'S3 trio64uv + is another insert slot on the motherboard's PCI 32BIT

I judge may be more than 4.11 BSD bridge device driver is changed, leading to SERVERWOKS PCI-X bridge chip is not working properly


----------

